# Little green reputation dot? (merged)



## Hand of Evil (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay, how long has it been around and wgy does mouse over say..."on a distingued road or of the scale (for me)"?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2005)

Just noticed it this evening, so its pretty new!  Not sure what it means!


----------



## msd (Aug 17, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Just noticed it this evening, so its pretty new!  Not sure what it means!




It's part of vBulletin's "reputation" system.  In the lower left hand corner of each post, you should see a new button (the image of the scale).  That button allows you to leave either positive or negative reputation re: the post, based on whether it was helpful, constructive, etc.

People who consistently get positive rep see an increase in their rep (usually signified by more green dots).  Similarly, people who receive negative rep see a decrease (often indicated by a red dot).

At least...this is the way it works in most vBulletin installations.

The system can be fun if people don't take it too seriously.  On the other hand, negative rep has been known to create a lot of hurt feelings where it really shouldn't.

Personally, I am a fan of the system...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Reputation?!*

I must have missed the memo. Apparently I have a reputation of 10, but I have no idea what this is about. It isn't April 4th, so I'm confused. Is there anywhere I can go for information in this regard? When did this happen?

I, uh, hope this is the right forum for this.

- Kemrain the Very Exceeedingly Confused.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2005)

where are you seeing reputation?


----------



## msd (Aug 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I must have missed the memo. Apparently I have a reputation of 10, but I have no idea what this is about. It isn't April 4th, so I'm confused.




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144425

Hope that de-confuses...


----------



## msd (Aug 17, 2005)

Hmmm...now the system seems to have been turned off.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2005)

that explains why I don't see it.......


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks, msd. It seems to be coming and going. Very strange.

- Kemrain the Slightly Less Confused. Barely.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

*Cool new feature*

I just noticed the button at the bottom of everyone's posts that allows me to modify their overall reputation with my opinion.

This is too cool.  I don't know how long it's been there or who added it, but I like it, and immediately gave Buttercup the positive feedback she so richly deserves.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2005)

button???


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey wait! it's gone now!  The cool little scales are gone!  Bring back the scales!  I'm changing the topic to "Request."


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> button???



It was down on the lower left, between the Online y/n globe and the "Report Bad Post" exclamation mark.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2005)

man, what are smoking......


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> man, what are smoking......



Norhing! Go check jaerdaph's 150 days thread.  I swear it was there!  This isn't cool.  Somebody has to know what's going on.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I swear it was there!  This isn't cool.  Somebody has to know what's going on.




Keep telling yourself that....


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

Mayhap Michael Morris is online and knows what's up. . .?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 17, 2005)

And what happened to the really cool blue style that the boards had for awhile?  Now we have default and Stealth...both cool...but I miss the blue!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And what happened to the really cool blue style that the boards had for awhile?  Now we have default and Stealth...both cool...but I miss the blue!



Isn't that wonky blue color just on the hosted forums?


----------



## Graf (Aug 17, 2005)

When chewing through the 10 page posts that come up from time to time something like this to seperate the chaff from the meat would be nice.
As it is now basically you have to speed scroll down the left and pick out the names of "interesting people" while skipping reading the text of people you don't know.

It might also be a good way to cut down on me-to posts in general.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

I swear I didn't make this up.

This isn't a joke.

I really want to know why it's gone.  This was a cool feature.

I clicked on the button and a pop-up window came up with a message to the effect of "contribute to this member's reputation," two buttons (I approve or I disapprove) and a small window for remarks.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 17, 2005)

It's probably a feature in the BB code that was turned on for a while, but then turned off.
Heh, which is probably a good thing for me. They have it turned on for the Traveller 20 BBS, and last time I was there, my rating was like 1 point over the minimum.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 17, 2005)

I didn't turn it off (or on!), but I'm just as happy. I utterly detest reputation systems, and you probably won't end up seeing one in use here.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay, now it is gone, have to wonder if we are lab rats, soon as it is noticed; turn it off,...I hope it is not aliens...they probe!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I didn't turn it off (or on!), but I'm just as happy. I utterly detest reputation systems, and you probably won't end up seeing one in use here.



 Rep-- for dissing the rep system!


----------

